# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Dual 505-3 ιμαντες?

## d.antonis

Παιδες , που θα βρω σετ ιμαντες για το εν λογω ,σε λογικες τιμες? Μια ματια που εριξα ο κινησης εχει 15 ευρω, κι αλλα τοσα ο pitch ,λιγο ακριβοi δεν ειναι ? Η εχει καποια εννοια λογω γνησιοτητας ,ποιοτητας κλπ?

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-CS-505-...gAAOSwjVVV3UL4
Αυτος ειναι κινησης
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-CS-505-...YAAOSwZd1VaZCs
Και αυτος για το pitch. Μου κανει εντυπωση που μοιαζει με ιμαντα χρονισμου...
Εγω πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο γιατι δεν τα βρισκω απο αλλου.

----------

angel_grig (22-04-16)

----------


## d.antonis

Ευχαριστω φιλε Φοιβο , στα υπ'οψιν..

----------


## east electronics

Ακουστικη Κρητης ...το καντηλι μου μεσα ...στην πορτα σου διπλα ...αυθεντικοι φυσικα

----------

